# Lightroom going crazy - jumping to last photo & brush size continuously increasing



## chrishowe (Dec 1, 2021)

The title says it - I put on a linear gradient, then try to brush in a bit more - the brush size keeps expanding continuously.  Also I click on an earlier photo and LR slowly goes along the filmstrip until it reaches the last photo !!!! I tried shutting LR then re-opening but still happening.  I will turn PC off and restart now & see if that helps.  Anyone else got/had this?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 1, 2021)

Sounds like your keyboard has a stuck key…


----------



## clee01l (Dec 1, 2021)

Johan Elzenga said:


> Sounds like your keyboard has a stuck key…



Or a mousepad has something on it perhaps?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 1, 2021)

Or you have a Wacom tablet plugged in with the stylus next to the pad. I know that one from experience.


----------



## chrishowe (Dec 1, 2021)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Or you have a Wacom tablet plugged in with the stylus next to the pad. I know that one from experience.


No tablet, I have switched off keyboard - still does it but only when I move mouse over image


----------



## chrishowe (Dec 1, 2021)

clee01l said:


> Or a mousepad has something on it perhaps?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No tablet, I have switched off keyboard - still does it but only when I move mouse over image


----------



## chrishowe (Dec 1, 2021)

chrishowe said:


> The title says it - I put on a linear gradient, then try to brush in a bit more - the brush size keeps expanding continuously.  Also I click on an earlier photo and LR slowly goes along the filmstrip until it reaches the last photo !!!! I tried shutting LR then re-opening but still happening.  I will turn PC off and restart now & see if that helps.  Anyone else got/had this?


Restarted PC - still happening. Microsoft virus check says no threats found?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 1, 2021)

Do you have a spare mouse? You could try that.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 1, 2021)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Do you have a spare mouse? You could try that.



I think Hal might be on track here. Try disabling your Wireless mouse and connect a wired mouse. If the jitters go away, then you have a problem with that wireless mouse. A Mous like any other piece of hardware is subject to eventual failure. Also it you have an optical mouse, try cleaning the dust bunnies from the optical viewport. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chrishowe (Dec 1, 2021)

clee01l said:


> I think Hal might be on track here. Try disabling your Wireless mouse and connect a wired mouse. If the jitters go away, then you have a problem with that wireless mouse. A Mous like any other piece of hardware is subject to eventual failure. Also it you have an optical mouse, try cleaning the dust bunnies from the optical viewport.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Have tried another optical mouse - same effect - family have lost my old wired mouse.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 1, 2021)

chrishowe said:


> Have tried another optical mouse - same effect - family have lost my old wired mouse.


Can you make sure that you are using the latest Mouse drivers?  Did both optical mice use the Same driver or were different drivers required for each. 

Which Video graphics card are you using and is that driver upto date?


----------



## chrishowe (Dec 18, 2021)

clee01l said:


> Can you make sure that you are using the latest Mouse drivers?  Did both optical mice use the Same driver or were different drivers required for each.
> 
> Which Video graphics card are you using and is that driver upto date?


Aha, now back in the country and wired mouse has arrived, and issues resolved. So it must’ve been a problem with the wireless mouse. Thanks all for suggestions


----------

